# BBS RS 137 Hub-Centric Rings



## IheartNJ (Mar 30, 2007)

Hello everyone. So i just picked up a set of RS's. RS137 et45, hub bore 60.1. I will be rebuilding them and putting them on my MKII GTI. So my question is, am i going to need hub-centric rings for these to fit on the MKII? If so what size should i get? Any help would be great. Thanks.:beer:

Pic of said wheels.:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

smallest OD I have is 64mm, so that one may be a little tough..... ID is 57.1mm

try these guys ;

http://www.justforwheels.com/index.jsp?ID=57.1&OD=60.1&sub=ringsresults&cat=hubcentric


----------



## IheartNJ (Mar 30, 2007)

So the inner diameter for the mkII is 57.1? thanks for the help. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

IheartNJ said:


> So the inner diameter for the mkII is 57.1? thanks for the help. :beer:


Yep, unless you've changed the rotors and hubs from some "non VW/Audi" vehicle...


----------

